# erstes österreichisches Koi-Forum



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

Guten Morgen,

diese Woche hat das erste österreichische Koi-Forum eröffnet.
Ich will hier keine großartige Werbung machen, halte es jedoch für eine tolle Ergänzung zu unserer Koi-Rubrik

www.koi-austria.com

leider ist logischerweise noch nicht viel los, aber vielleicht treffe ich ja den einen oder anderen von Euch dort einmal

lG
Doogie
(P.S.: dieses "werbeposting" ist mit Tommi abgesprochen)


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Doogie
Hast Du mal die Beiträge gelesen?
Fütterung usw,da rollen sich die Fingernägel auf :cry: 
Ja ja das Alpenvölkchen.   
gruß paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Doogie 
 Dieser Artikel ist schon rausgenommen worden
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

hi paul,

klar das am Anfang einiges nicht zu 100% rein laufen wird, aber, ich denke da kann man ja was dazu beitragen, oder ?  

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Doogie
Wo du recht hast, hast Du recht. :razz: 

Gruß paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Hi Doogie !

Hab mich da auch registriert vor ein par Tagen.
Ab 3000 Punkte gibt es da was zu gewinnen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

dieses Forum hat aber in vielen dingen recht viel Ähnlichkeit mit unserem Forum... oder seh ich das falsch...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Stimmt!

Das ist auch normal.
Das Seitenlayout der beiden Seiten gibt es es als fertiges Grundgerüst zum downloaden.
Man braucht nur Ramen,Farben und Schriftarten ändern.
Die Foren sind beides Standart-Foren, die jeder abonnieren kann.
Farbe und optik kann man selber wählen.
Das "Silverblue" ist halt sehr beliebt!

Wenn man was Einzigartiges haben will, dann sollte man eine PHP - Seite basteln.
Diese baut dann nicht auf ein Standartgerüst auf.
Es ist aber sehr  Aufwändig das alles selber zu programmieren mit PHP.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Harti schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt!
> Das ist auch normal.
> Das Seitenlayout der beiden Seiten gibt es es als fertiges Grundgerüst zum downloaden.


Echt Harti ? Gibbet dat hier wie bei uns als fertiges Gerüst zum downloaden ? Wenn ja, wo bidde ? Wäre sehr daran interessiert  :twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Hi Harti!

Freut mich daß Du auch dort bist, hab schon ein paar bekannte Gesichter gefunden ;-)
unter welchem User bist Du drinnen?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

@Tommi

Schau mal bei Lycos Tripod-Forum und HP.
Ich habe selber vor einiger Zeit, HP und Forum betrieben.
Als ich noch aktiver Clanchef von einem guten CS-Clan (Counter-Strike) war vor 3 Jahren.
Da hab ich auch mit Tripod angefangen. 

@Doggie

Wenn du in mein Profil schaust, wirst du es herausfinden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

hab dich !


----------

